

Life-like evolution in a test tube - edw519
http://www.cosmosmagazine.com/news/3325/life-evolution-a-test-tube

======
berryg
For more information on the future of synthetic biology, RNA, DNA and
synthetic genomes, read "Life: what a concept!"
(<http://www.edge.org/documents/life/life_index.html>). I found it mind-
blowing.

------
timcash
Not 10 minutes ago I just finished reading "The Blind Watchmaker" and then you
posted this article and the people who did this research are not one mile from
where I live. What are the chances of that happening?

~~~
saurabh
Not 18 months ago I just finished reading "The Blind Watchmaker" and then he
posted this article and the people who did this research are not 8818 miles
from where I live. What are the chances of that happening?

------
ugh
Inching along, making ever simpler replicators …

Great!

